# Bach's Chacone - interpetation and technical approach for the performing violinst



## Dean (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm happy to share with you a free sample of a wonderful piece discussing Bach's Chacone who teaches us about the Chacone and give a unic interpetation and technical approach for the performing violinst.
This was written by the great violinst and teacher Eyal Kless.
The full version is available on Eyal's website:
http://www.eyalkless.com/Highly recomanded!


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm afraid that I am a bit of a philistine about this piece, Bach's great Chaconne from Partita no2 can be a bore.
BUT!!!!!! take the Busoni transcription for Piano and I am there. Wow!

Especially played by Michelangeli.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pip said:


> I'm afraid that I am a bit of a philistine about this piece, Bach's great Chaconne from Partita no2 can be a bore.
> BUT!!!!!! take the Busoni transcription for Piano and I am there. Wow!
> 
> Especially played by Michelangeli.


Or Cherkassky! I don't think Horowitz recorded this, did he?

Actually is it a blinder played well on the violin - just listen to Ibragimova!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pip said:


> I'm afraid that I am a bit of a philistine about this piece, Bach's great Chaconne from Partita no2 can be a bore.
> [...]


Compared to what it _can_ be, I agree. Francescatti, Tenenbaum, very non-boring.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I particularly like the Brahms transcription for the left hand. There's an anecdote that when Brahms's mother died of a stroke he didn't make it in time to see her alive, and later that day a friend came over to visit him and saw him at the piano, playing Bach, tears streaming down his face. Now, it didn't say which piece it was, but I cannot imagine it having been anything other than the Chaconne.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like performances which bring out the emotional content and minimise the idea that this is virtuoso bravura music. My favourite is probably Hélène Schmitt.

As far as transcriptions go, well there's a good very late performance from Michelangeli, from a concert in Bregenz in 1988, on a CD on Aura /Ermitage , which is really revealing. I much prefer it to his earlier performances - generally I dislike Michelangeli excelpt in his last phase, precisely because of the inhuman virtuosity. But if you want bravura then ABM is a good choice, but not the only one. Alexis Weissenberg may be even more impressive in that respect.

And there's a recording by Demidenko which I like because he somehow makes it sound like a 20th century piece of music, more Busoni than Bach.

The Brahms transcription I've never really explored. I remember being amazed that you can get so much from one hand when I saw Fleischer play it once in London.

But the best transcription is Leonhardt's. Leonhardt's CD of keyboard transcriptions of the solo violin music is a real summit, a transcription which really sheds new light on the original, and goes beyond the original.

The transcription I like the least is Segovia's, it should be banned for cruelty to chaconnes. It's a bit like putting a lion in a cage.


----------



## Dean (Apr 27, 2013)

Pip said:


> I'm afraid that I am a bit of a philistine about this piece, Bach's great Chaconne from Partita no2 can be a bore.
> BUT!!!!!! take the Busoni transcription for Piano and I am there. Wow!
> 
> Especially played by Michelangeli.


I liked the Busoni transcription for Piano, thankes, but as a violinst i keep my faith to the violin, *specially *with the Bach's solo for violin


----------

